# Extremely worried, got up to find blood all over my floor.



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Really very worried this morning. My Ragdoll boy has been losing weight and looking ill, and my vets have done all kinds of tests and can't find anything wrong! His appetite isn't that good. The vet recently suggested it could be IBD, although he'd had no sickness or runs, well now he has, and it's bad! He was sick the night before last, and I thought it was just a one off cat thing, it contained food and a small furball. Well since then, he has eaten nothing, but continued to throw up bile about 6 times, and he's also had bright red mucousy poos, and this morning, I got up, and there's blood all over my kitchen floor, and more blood in the litter tray, and all over his back end. I'm supposed to be going away this morning with my partner and dog until Sunday! My mum's meant to be having the kids, all my other pets are sorted, the cats are booked in the cattery, the caravan's hitched up and ready to go, and now this! I know it's not his fault, but I'm so upset, we've been waiting to go for months. Now he will have to go alone, and I'll have to hope I can get a lift to the vets when they open, as I don't drive! I just want him to be better. He's always got something wrong with him. :-(


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I find your post a tad heartless. To be honest, at this stage I personally would be more worried about the quantity of blood that you are alluding to. Have you phoned the emergency vet to see what they say or are you going to wait till 8.30-9 when the vet opens?

Also, couldn't you just get your OH to drive you to the vet and you hopefully just start your wee holiday a little later?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> Really very worried this morning. My Ragdoll boy has been losing weight and looking ill, and my vets have done all kinds of tests and can't find anything wrong! His appetite isn't that good. The vet recently suggested it could be IBD, although he'd had no sickness or runs, well now he has, and it's bad! He was sick the night before last, and I thought it was just a one off cat thing, it contained food and a small furball. Well since then, he has eaten nothing, but continued to throw up bile about 6 times, and he's also had bright red mucousy poos, and this morning, I got up, and there's blood all over my kitchen floor, and more blood in the litter tray, and all over his back end. I'm supposed to be going away this morning with my partner and dog until Sunday! My mum's meant to be having the kids, all my other pets are sorted, the cats are booked in the cattery, the caravan's hitched up and ready to go, and now this! I know it's not his fault, but I'm so upset, we've been waiting to go for months. Now he will have to go alone, and I'll have to hope I can get a lift to the vets when they open, as I don't drive! I just want him to be better. He's always got something wrong with him. :-(


how much blood is there? If there's a fair amount I wouldn't wait for vets to open I'd phone their emergency number and see if they could come in slightly early for him (my vet would although I know I'm lucky cos he does his own out of hours). The red mucousy poos would have rung alarm bells with me that doesn't sound right at all.

Edit: Hobbs was quicker than me.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to read your cat's not well 

Hopefully its nothing serious and he's feeling better soon.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I am now on my way to out of hours vets.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gosh, I've never even heard of anything like this.

Liz


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I am not heartless, I am just very upset and disappointed today. My partner has been snapping at me as we're meant to be going away, and I've told him I can't, so he is now going away without me, so I can stay at home, and look after Marlow. I have been in tears since I got up this morning. The vet has seen Marlow and he has lost more weight. His temp is slightly high, but was prob coz he was stressed. She wants me to get another poo sample and take it in whenever he does it. She said she thought about keeping him in, but as he is keeping himself reasonably hydrated, she thought he would be happier at home. I have been given more flagyl tablets, and he needs quarter twice a day, but not before I've got the poo sample from him. I'm taking him back tomorrow morning at 9.30 so they can check him again. I'm so worried about him. :-(


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> I am not heartless, I am just very upset and disappointed today. My partner has been snapping at me as we're meant to be going away, and I've told him I can't, so he is now going away without me, so I can stay at home, and look Marlow. I have been in tears since I got up this morning. The vet has seen Marlow and he has lost more weight. His temp is slightly high, but was prob coz he was stressed. She wants me to get another poo sample and take it in whenever he does it. She said she thought about keeping him in, but as he is keeping himself reasonably hydrated, she thought he would be happier at home. I have been given more flagyl tablets, and he needs quarter twice a day, but not before I've got the poo sample from him. I'm taking him back tomorrow morning at 9.30 so they can check him again. I'm so worried about him. :-(


Poor Marlow.  Hopefully the vet will be able to get to the bottom of this and get him on the correct treatment.

I don't think your heartless, stressed worried and upset but not heartless.

Try and keep your chin up. I know its a worrying time though.

Keep us posted.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

No mention of the cause for all this blood? 

Listen hun, I am really sorry that your holiday is not panning out as you would have hopped - **** happens; unfortunately more often than not does **** not only happen but it is also badly timed. Sorry but your OH is just selfish if he gets annoyed and goes off without you because your little mite is obviously not well.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Have to say it's your OH that is heartless, not you! I personally would have given him a kick up the jacksie on his way out! 

Finger's crossed Marlow is ok ((hugs))


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't think you are heartless, mixture of shock fright stress and having a partner not as supportive as you need him to be right now!!

Keep an eye on poor boy and any change or more blood I would get him back up there, have they said about food for today?


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. Yes, my oh has really upset me today, so now I just want him to go without me! There is no way I'm going off anywhere with Marlow this ill! She said the last vet may have been right about the IBD and the blood could be from his intestines being so inflamed. I don't usually see the vet I saw today. I will see my usual vet in the morning who knows all about Marl's and I like him and trust him. They only did a PCR test in February, but she wanted to do another one just to be sure nothing has changed.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Fingers crossed the vet can work out soon what's up with Marlow soon. It must be such a worry.

With regards to the attitude of your other half, I think you are feeling a mixture of worry, shock, disappointment. It was me who desperately wanted the cats, and although my husband doesn't question how much I spend on food, vet's treatment and agrees they shouldn't suffer, on the other hand they are mine and it's up to me to get them sorted. 

If your OH hasn't gone yet, would there be any point in suggesting just the two of you stay at home, have a takeway/bottle of wine tonight,a few hours out tomorrow/get a film, lunch at local pub whatever it is you both enjoy (appreciate you won't want to leave Marlow long though).


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you Nicola, they say he is on a good food, and just to offer him small amounts little and often, but he doesn't want any today. Yes, I will take him straight back if he goes downhill anymore. She said to take him straight back if I was worried. I think earlier there seemed more blood than there actually was, I think it had got on his tail and smeared all across the kitchen floor, which looked pretty scary. I am keeping a very close eye on him, and hoping he does a poo soon, so I can get it back to the vets.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes it probably did seem more, when riley has had what I think is a lot of blood it seems worse as a I am worried and b he has licked himself and spread it about.

He will do better at home in my opinion and small meals so as not to shock his tummy and make sure he is drinking!!

As for your holiday, weather is set to be pretty grim next few days and being in a caravan in rain and storms....think you not miss out on that


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am slightly flummoxed by this thread. Unless I am misreading this, you were really worried this morning because you found blood over the kitchen floor, the litter tray and all over him. Now, everyone's perception as to what is a "lot of blood" will differ but did they investigate at all where they blood might have come from? I don't think I personally would have left that vets without a clearer idea as to what suddenly was going on.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

if I read it right amber said vet said blood due to the ibd, waiting to take stool sample in and back tommorrow for another check, so think they are looking into what is wrong.

As for blood amounts please don't forget it would be a shock to see any blood at any time let alone first thing in the morning!! And perceptions can differ...


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, I just saw Marlow go into the litter box, so I waited 'til he had just finished, and then scooped him out before he had a chance to cover it, so got quite a good sample. It just looked like a blob of bright red mucous again. My oh has just gone to go away for the weekend, and he is dropping the sample off at the vets on the way, so that was handy timing! I told the vet that I hadn't seen Marlow drink, but she said he was reasonably hydrated, but he'll be checked again in the morning. Now I've got the sample, I can start his antibiotics tonight. I forgot to mention earlier that the vet gave him an anti sickness jab, which he hated, the vet said it was oil based so not very comfortable. The vet spent ages reading through his pages of notes this morning. I will feel happier tomorrow seeing my usual vet who knows all about Marl's.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley had same injection hurt him like mad and he hissed and hissed, but it really worked with him by the evening he was eating a small meal so should start to make him feel less sick.

Good you got the sample and they can now investigate more into it. If you worry about drinking put small bit on his nose he will lick it off, poor boy, hope he feels better soon


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Thank you Nicola, they say he is on a good food, .


What food is he on and why are they saying it is a good food? At the end of the day, it can on paper be really excellent food but can be completely unsuitable for your cat for whatever reason.

One of my cats used to have bloody, mucousy diarrhoea because he had food allergies. Once the testing and elimination diet has been done and we had a good idea what he was reacting to and it was eliminated he has been fine. So, I would start querying their "good food diagnosis" and would perhaps talk to them about the possibility of food allergies and the way forward.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you Nicola, is Riley ok now?

Hobbs- I understand what you're saying, but Marlow has been on this food before, and done really well on it, and when he had probs before, it was this food which he improved on. He has Orijen dry food, (not the fish one.)


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

He is fine eating wise and not being sick! The other problem is still on going and probably a case of manage it with his diet he is on now and more time being spent indoors, which is not going down so well!

today his back end looks fine so its a mointor situation at moment


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Thank you Nicola, is Riley ok now?
> 
> Hobbs- I understand what you're saying, but Marlow has been on this food before, and done really well on it, and when he had probs before, it was this food which he improved on. He has Orijen dry food, (not the fish one.)


You are right, for a dry food it is good food but that doesn't mean that just because he was ok on it before, he is ok on it now. Should the poop sample come back clear (I presume they took one to rule out parasites and bacteria) a food connection to his current symptoms would be my next move.

Any reason you are feeding dry food?


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> He is fine eating wise and not being sick! The other problem is still on going and probably a case of manage it with his diet he is on now and more time being spent indoors, which is not going down so well!
> 
> today his back end looks fine so its a mointor situation at moment


Awww bless him. I'm glad he seems to be doing better. :001_smile:


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> You are right, for a dry food it is good food but that doesn't mean that just because he was ok on it before, he is ok on it now. Should the poop sample come back clear (I presume they took one to rule out parasites and bacteria) a food connection to his current symptoms would be my next move.
> 
> Any reason you are feeding dry food?


Thank you for your help. I presume they will check the sample for everything! He had Giardia as a kitten, and they were worried he might have it again when they did his last PCR test in Feb, but they said it was negative for everything.

Marlow has always been very fussy with food, and I've tried raw when he was younger, and a while back, he seemed to be doing well on Bozita tins, but then he just goes off it, and picks at it, as did my Persian, and I was throwing so much of it away, it was such a waste, and it's not cheap with feeding the 3 cats, so I put them all back on Orijen again.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks..

hope Marlow feels better soon...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Get a full diarrhoea panel including Tritrichomanas foetus, if this is ongoing.

Liz


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, he was tested for that before as well, so I think their test covers a lot of things. He was all negative a couple of months back, and he is an indoor cat, and my other 2 cats seem fine and healthy. I will be surprised if they find anything, but it's good that they're checking again, as there is always a chance!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Amber, sorry to hear about this latest episode with Marley! How is he now?

I know I've replied to your other posts but I didn't recall anything about him having Giardia in the past, until you mentioned it here. What you described sounds to me like a severe case of colitis ( which I wouldn't expect in such a young animal to be due to food allergy alone, though it may well be an aggravating factor ) and judging by the level of blood and mucus, his intestines sound very inflamed and eroded, indeed.

I do hope the stool sample detects something this time (it's important to remember that a negative sample is very possible in a posititve animal and this happens frequently, so I'm a bit surprised the vets relied on this, given his earlier history as re-infection is common owing to cysts remaining in the environment for months, for one thing ) because my hunch here is that it is Giardia or another parasitic infection which is responsible. Yes, G especially can cause intestinal damage which will interefere with absorption of nutrients-hence weight loss- as well as the other symptoms. Furthermore I suspect this is the reason all along behind his inappetence ie intestinal inflammation is painful!

Additionally, I would certainly try a course of Flagyl again regardless of the test results. Slippery elm is marvellous for treating intestinal inflammation so I'd also suggest this in the meantime.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Amber, sorry to hear about this latest episode with Marley! How is he now?
> 
> I know I've replied to your other posts but I didn't recall anything about him having Giardia in the past, until you mentioned it here. What you described sounds to me like a severe case of colitis ( which I wouldn't expect in such a young animal to be due to food allergy alone, though it may well be an aggravating factor ) and judging by the level of blood and mucus, his intestines sound very inflamed and eroded, indeed.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply. Yes, Marlow had Giardia when I brought him home from the breeders, which the breeder denied all knowledge of, and said all her other cats were fine! He had the runs since the day I got him! He was ill for months with Giardia, but has had PCR tests since which have both been negative. Marlow has slept all day so far, I haven't seen him get up apart from his litter tray trip. I also haven't seen him drink anything still, and he won't eat!  His poos have been normal and he's had no sickness, it's just the last 2 days! I have been given another course of Flagyl tablets today, a longer dose ( 14 days.)


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Fingers crossed he will pick up very soon. Any idea how long it'll be before you get the results of the sample? If it comes back positive for something then that will give the vet something to treat. If not, ask if any other tests are worth doing. If everything is negative and he continues to have a problem, then as it might be worth considering a change in diet as Hobbs said, but that's a little way down the line I appreciate.

Keep us informed of how he's doing.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you. He's already had blood tests and a scan, and everything comes back negative. If I remember right, the PCR test takes about 3 or 4 days for the results. I agree with the vet who saw him before saying that he thought it was his lack of appetite which in turn results in him not absorbing enough nutrients, hence his poor coat, scabby bits, and loss of weight. I just want to know quickly if it's IBD so I can ask the vet how to go about treating him. I feel so sorry for my poor boy.


----------



## gemma1234 (Jan 31, 2012)

I had a cat who had severe diarrhoea with a lot of blood in it. I posted on here and Ianthi was an amazing help. It turned out the prediction of Giardia was correct & after a short course of pancur (sp?) my cats were right as rain. All their stool samples came back negative. My advice would be to give your cat the wormer anyway as it will do no harm & stop him suffering. I really regretted waiting for tests & stool samples to come back rather than jut giving pancur straight away.

Another top tip from Ianthi- if it turns out to be Giardia a steam cleaner is a great idea. I bought one straight away as I have a toddler & my cats never got reinfected. I used it all the time now especially when the cats drop rats on my sons carpet!!

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, I hope it's not Giardia again! He was given Flagyl for the Giardia the 1st time, but he still had the runs, so the vet gave him Panacur, but he still had the runs after that even though PCR tests came back negative because his intestines were just so inflamed still. It took months to get him better, but we finally got there with cooked plain chicken, then slowly onto Orijen, and he had normal poos from then on until now! He is back on the Flagyl again now for 14 days, and I can't worm him, as only wormed him with spot on wormer last week.


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Whatever the issue is (my cat had Giardia) I suggest you buy some Protexin Prokolin Enterogenic:

Protexin Pro Kolin Enterogenic 4g Sachets - Pack 30 - Animed Direct - The biggest seller of animal medicines to UK pet owners

It is great for restoring the good bacteria that is being destroyed by the anti-biotics and it also helps repair the mucus lining of the gut.

It is a powder that is mixed in with food (and is supposed to be more powerful than Fortiflora), will not interfere with the anti-biotics (give it at the opposite time to when you give the anti-biotics if you can to be most effective), and can be used indefinitely to help the digestive system.

It has an artificial beef flavour which my cat wasn't too keen on to start with (but then he was off his food a bit anyway) so I halved the dose over two meals. It needs to be given with wet food though.

Prokolin paste can be given if wet is out of the question, but I don't think it does exactly the same things - would still help though.

I don't know anything about 'slippery elm' as suggested by Ianthi, but I would definitely look in that too as the gut inflammation really needs to be sorted.

Best wishes and hope he's ok soon.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hope that marlow feels better quickly x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I would try to syringe some water into his mouth if he's not drinking, diarrhoea can cause dehydration which could become serious. I really hope he's feeling better soon xxx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone. He has had more mucousy poo with blood, but only a little, as he's hardly eaten. He ate 5g of Orijen an hour ago, and hasn't been sick, but that's all he would eat! I have given him a little water, which he wasn't at all impressed with, but think he got a bit down. I will ask the vet tomorrow about giving him some of the sachets you have mentioned LDK1, but I will also look into the slippery Elm as well. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

The slippery Elm bark powder looks fantastic! Can anybody please tell me of a reputable supplier, and how do you give it to your cats? Is it better to make a syrup, or just sprinkle a little powder onto their food? Thanks.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

was he pooing blood before you gave him the wormer?

Also is the blood bright red or dark. 

I'm surprised that your vet has said keep him on the orijen. When mine had the diarrhoea of doom my vet was very keen to have him on some sort of plain cooked meat or fish.


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Amber* said:


> The slippery Elm bark powder looks fantastic! Can anybody please tell me of a reputable supplier, and how do you give it to your cats? Is it better to make a syrup, or just sprinkle a little powder onto their food? Thanks.


Health shops if you have one near or I got mine off ebay. Just search for slippery elm powder.

Best way to use it is mix a teaspoon of powder to a cup of water in a pot, bring to the boil stirring constantly then reduce heat and simmer for three or four minutes and keep stirring it all the time. The end result should be a sort of thick slimy gruel that will keep for four or five days if you refrigerate it. You can just add a teaspoonful to wet food.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> was he pooing blood before you gave him the wormer?
> 
> Also is the blood bright red or dark.
> 
> I'm surprised that your vet has said keep him on the orijen. When mine had the diarrhoea of doom my vet was very keen to have him on some sort of plain cooked meat or fish.


No he wasn't pooing blood before I wormed him, but I've used the same spot on wormer every 3 months and it's never caused a problem.

The blood was bright red.

I'm seeing my usual vet tomorrow, so I'll hopefully get some good advice in the morning!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Mo1959 said:


> Health shops if you have one near or I got mine off ebay. Just search for slippery elm powder.
> 
> Best way to use it is mix a teaspoon of powder to a cup of water in a pot, bring to the boil stirring constantly then reduce heat and simmer for three or four minutes and keep stirring it all the time. The end result should be a sort of thick slimy gruel that will keep for four or five days if you refrigerate it. You can just add a teaspoonful to wet food.


Or possibly get the capsules from H&B that can be opened up and sprinkle the contents into his food. 

The destructions on the product read:

_Capsules may also be opened to allow contents to dissolve slowly in the mouth or may be taken as a tea by opening capsules into a cup, then adding hot water_

So if he won't eat his food you could dissolve in a spot of water and syringe into him.

I hope he has a comfortable night and good luck with the vet tomorrow.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Mo1959 said:


> Health shops if you have one near or I got mine off ebay. Just search for slippery elm powder.
> 
> Best way to use it is mix a teaspoon of powder to a cup of water in a pot, bring to the boil stirring constantly then reduce heat and simmer for three or four minutes and keep stirring it all the time. The end result should be a sort of thick slimy gruel that will keep for four or five days if you refrigerate it. You can just add a teaspoonful to wet food.


Thank you for this, I didn't know if it mattered if it was human powder. Marlow is on dry food, he won't eat wet at all anymore. He's hardly eating at the moment, so I wonder if I could syringe some into his mouth.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Or possibly get the capsules from H&B that can be opened up and sprinkle the contents into his food.
> 
> The destructions on the product read:
> 
> ...


Many thanks, I think I will do it this way! I'll update after the vets tomorrow! Thanks to everyone who's helped me today! :001_smile:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> Many thanks, I think I will do it this way! I'll update after the vets tomorrow! Thanks to everyone who's helped me today! :001_smile:


It would help if I gave you the link to know which one I was looking at... 

Slippery Elm Bark Capsules (370mg) | Digestive Aids | Holland & Barrett


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Personally, I think the loose powder is probably better as there are no anti-caking agents, etc. If you can heat it up to a thick gruel you should be able to syringe it into his mouth. It is very soothing. Here is a link to one of the sellers on eBay.

Slippery Elm Powder 50g | eBay


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Decisions decisions! Thanks guys, I'll have a look in the shop! :001_smile:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought mine as pure powder from here: Slippery Elm Powder (sml) » Herbals at Greenlife Direct

She won't eat it sprinkled onto her food, so I just mix it with a little water (turns thick pretty quickly) and syringe it into her mouth. Typically she obviously likes the smell/taste of it enough to lick the syringe, but hates me as soon as the syringing starts!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awww, bless her! Thank you for your help.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

How is he now? Bet fed up and feeling sorry for himself, I had that for three days last week, had to take biscuits into him to eat and put water on his nose, all time feeling sorry that I had to put tablets down his mouth and put syrup into his mouth, well nearly!! I find it hard being a fellow dry feeder as stuff can't be mixed into food as well as wet, the struggle of the syringe!!

If only there was something that could be put into their water


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, Marlow is still rather sleepy. Yes I agree, an easier way to give meds would be excellent! I must go to bed now, I can't stay up any longer watching him or I'm gonna fall asleep! He hasn't been sick anymore, so that's good! I'll update tomorrow! hope your boy is ok! Thanks for your help. xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

you are welcome....get some sleep, tommorrow new day and hopefully a better one, my boy is snoring on my lap...bliss


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Well the anti sickness jab seems to have worked! No sick yesterday after the jab, or today so far. There was more poo with blood in the litter box from over night though. Off to the vets again soon with him. He won't eat any of his breakfast.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

The jab really works, hope all goes well at vets


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Just back from the vets, and he has shaved his neck and taken more bloods. He also gave him another anti sickness jab. He said this not eating thing has gone on a long time now, and he thinks it's time to take him in and cut him open and have a look, and do biopsies. He says it is invasive, but he doesn't want him to lose anymore weight and not get through the anaesthetic.  He will ring me later this afternoon with the blood results, and then see where we go from there, but he sounded like he wants him in for surgery next week. My poor boy!  He said he still seems hydrated, and inside his mouth is wet, so he's let me take him home again, so worried about him, and I hope they can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

My Karlo was diagnosed with IBD last year. He didn't have any of the usual symptoms such as loss of weight, sickness or diarrhoea. He was walking on his belly and had a really grumbly tummy. He had a biopsy and I was really worried about it as was told it was so invasive. He bounced back really quickly though. As he is quite young [one and a half] we are keeping things under control with diet. He is on RC sensivity control pouches/trays which he loves [as do all the other cats in the house!]. Vet didn't want to put him on steroids due to his age.

Hope all goes well for Marlow next week x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh gosh, poor boy...how much does he weigh? Surgery is a big option but sounds like you have a good vet, all you cab do is put your trust in them..

I was going to add try not to worry, but I will change that to try and keep positive..


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for your replies. I'm glad to hear of another cat who has had biopsies, and bounced back ok! Marlow isn't even 2 yet. He used to weigh 4.5 kg. Last week he was 3.9 kg, yesterday he was 3.6 kg and today he's 3.5 kg.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley is 4.5 he was 5kg at Christmas so lost a bit when he was being sick also, tho he is eating so much better now..

Give him a hug from me and riley


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

My vet has rang back, and said that Marlow's bloods taken this morning were fairly normal. They showed that his organs were working fine. His white blood cells are a bit low, but could be coz he's run down. He's not anaemic. Protein is slightly low, but that's probably from him not eating. He has booked Marlow in for surgery on Monday. I've got to have him there for 8.50. He is going to do a liver biopsy incase of a liver shunt, but he said that should have shown up on the bloods if it was that, he said he will take about 3 slices from his intestinal wall, and also have a look at his pancreas, and if that looks at all odd, they will do a biopsy of that too. No food after 7 tomorrow evening, not that he'll be bothered anyway. So worried about him!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor Marlow...really hope they find out whats wrong & make him all better!!xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Some good news with the blood tests then...hopefully surgery will go well and they will get to the bottom of it and then be able to treat


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, me too! He said he wants to do the surgery sooner rather than later, coz if he loses much more weight and gets even iller, he might not make it through an anaesthetic.  I really hope they find something treatable, and get him back to my cuddly chunky boy again.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

*Amber* said:


> My vet has rang back, and said that Marlow's bloods taken this morning were fairly normal. They showed that his organs were working fine. His white blood cells are a bit low, but could be coz he's run down. He's not anaemic. Protein is slightly low, but that's probably from him not eating. He has booked Marlow in for surgery on Monday. I've got to have him there for 8.50. He is going to do a liver biopsy incase of a liver shunt, but he said that should have shown up on the bloods if it was that, he said he will take about 3 slices from his intestinal wall, and also have a look at his pancreas, and if that looks at all odd, they will do a biopsy of that too. No food after 7 tomorrow evening, not that he'll be bothered anyway. So worried about him!


Actually, I'm rather surprised to hear they've run bloodwork again so soon. Not surprised at the low protein levels since he's not been eating and absorbing nutrients. One of mine had this with more advanced 'IBD' though he was eating very well-since reverted to normal range now he's much better. Low WBC is most likely due to stress!

Didn't they do a scan some time ago which was clear? While I agree with finding the inciting cause ( and this is only my opinion if it were my own cat ) I think I'd give the Metronidazole a chance to work, see results of stools sample first before undergoing anything more invasive. Incidentally M (Flagyl ) is a combined antibiotic/inflammatory so at this stage you could hold off on the SEB. I used it instead of prescription meds/steroids with good results. If you do decide to go ahead-do remember it can interfere with absorption of medications so best to give 2 hours afterwards. I gave last thing at night.

I doubt very much if he's got a liver shunt....he'd be far more poorly than this, I can guarantee that, with very obvious signs in bloodwork. However, vet may suspect this given his breed?????

Good luck on Monday!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Yes, they recently scanned him, and found nothing wrong apart from one of his kidneys was next to his bladder, but they thought this was due to when he had a retained testicle, it could have pulled the kidney down. They're not sure if the kidney in the wrong place is working, but his kidney function is fine. They didn't see any thickening of the intestines from the scan, but said it is difficult to see sometimes. He very recently finished an 8 day course of flagyl tablets, and I noticed no difference in him. I don't think the vet thought it's a liver shunt either, but he's gonna do a biopsy anyway. I just want to get to the bottom of all this, and I agree with the vet to do the surgery sooner rather than later. Thank you for your help.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

how is Marlow and how are you today?

I think my boy is lazy to clean himself, three days in and I've been there when he has had a poo all ok, little bit sore but nothing like it was..

Let him out this morning, he comes back in mucky round back end, think more mud as did not smell, he ran round house, went into bathroom and waited for me to come and clean him, thought it would be a problem but bum looked really good (odd as it sounds me saying) not sore no blood all in where it should be..still proving to be a mystery


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awww bless him, waiting for his mum to clean him!!! I'm glad he's doing ok!

Marlow is a little perkier today, and ate 19g this morning! It's not the required amount, but it's more than he has been eating! He doesn't seem so lethargic. I'm glad he seems a little better for his surgery in the morning. 

I am feeling stressed and worried, I've had a headache for 5 days now!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am back to work tommorrow but will keep checking in so post when you can, really hope all goes well tommorrow, its good he has eaten...keeping everything crossed for him


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much Nicola, you've been great! Just want tomorrow to be over, and for Marl's to be ok! xx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Our kitten, Bramble looking after Marlow and giving him a good wash!









































































And then settling down after all that washing!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

awwwwwww what a lovely litle family


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope they find out what is wrong with Marlow. Good luck for tomorrow hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'm so worried about tomorrow!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hoping you get an answer tomorrow to Marlow's problems.I'm going through a similar but,hopefully not as serious, problem with Meeko my Raggie.Sending positive vibes to you all.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much, it's panicky panic day today!  

I hope Meeko is ok too!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope all goes well today...


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much Nicola.


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been following your story and checking for updates each day.

I hope everything goes perfect for Marlow.

I know how you must be feeling - words cannot describe :sad:

Just remember though, today will not last forever and, hopefully, once today is over, things will look brighter.

Big hugs for Marlow.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, I am so nervous. we're on our way to the vets now.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear of beautiful Marlow's illness. Hope all goes well with the surgery and that the problem is diagnosed and can be treated. Holding thumbs and paws for a happy outcome. Please keep us updated.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much. I've just dropped my poor boy at the vets. :sad:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sure it will go well. Hoping it will get to the bottom of his problems x


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank You very much, I'm going out of my mind waiting and worrying. xx


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sure you must be :-( I would be too. Have everything crossed for you both x


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much. xx


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> Thank You very much, I'm going out of my mind waiting and worrying. xx


Did the vets say that they would ring you or do you have to ring them at a certain time?

How did Marlow seem this morning?

I know it's really difficult not to keep clock-watching, but time really does seem to go much faster when you say do something for half an hour or an hour and you don't look at the clock in that period.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

If they are going to call you on mobile, try a nice walk while the sun is out....

some times if I am worried I wash my windows....


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Marlow today. Hopefully the biopsies will help the vet with correct treatment. It's awful waiting while a cat is having anything like this done. Any idea when you can collect him?


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your kindness, it has really helped me today! The vet just rang, and said that Marlow seems to be coming round from his anaesthetic well. He has a large incision! :-( He said he has no quick answers, everything seemed normal apart from his kidneys. He has one tiny kidney, which he doubts is working, and his other kidney is larger, but very mobile, and quite far back. Blood tests have shown his kidney function is ok at the moment though. He said it appears to be a congenital deformity, and said he doesn't appear to have the best set of genes! The vet has done biopsies of his larger kidney, liver, small intestine and stomach. He wants to keep him in overnight, as there is a risk of haemorrhage and peritonitis. :-(


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pleased he is coming round, bets he stays in if he needs more meds etc...

Wait until results now....


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Have been reading your posts the last few days and I hope the wee kitty is OK.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hope your beautiful baby gets well soon,
thinking of you,
michelle x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Marlow,sending him lots of healing vibes and hope that he is soon back home and feeling a lot better,also that you finally get an answer to his problems.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you all so much, you are all lovely here! I want to be with him so bad, but I know he's in the best hands incase anything goes wrong. It's so odd without him here at home. The vet said he would ring me again later to let me know how he's doing. He must be so ouchy, my poorly boy!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Keeping finger's and paw's crossed for him here 

Sound's like the vet has done a very thorough job, so hopefully they will find out what's wrong ((hugs))


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much. I love my vets, and I trusted them with the lives of my pets many times. Just hope my lil man recovers well. :-(


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear it all went well. I'll be interested to hear the results of the biopsies.

Sometimes when only one kidney is functioning it is enlarged (due to compensating for the other one ) and I wonder if this is the case here? .

Hope he's home with you soon!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for praying for Marlow, and being so sweet today, it means a lot! The vet has rung me again, and said that Marlow seems to be recovering well from the anaesthetic, and he thinks he has now passed the danger period for internal bleeding. He said he was sitting in the back of his pen looking rather worried, and that he hadn't eaten anything, but that was understandable. The vet is ringing me back in the morning after he's had a good check over him.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oh thats good news, I would imagine is a bit odd for him to wake up and not be at home with his family, he is probably missing you all and your care...really hope he can come home tomorrow for some proper r&r and lots of healing love..


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad he got through his op ok and seems to be recovering well. Hoping things will improve for him and that they find a reason why he is so unwell and that it is easily treated.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

This post rang a bell with me. Is it at all possible that she might have ingested rat poison. I speak from experience, my young spaniel as just gotten over this and some of the symptoms you describe could fit.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

fingers crossed for you and puss.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone. No, there's no chance he could have got poison, I never use poison, and he is an indoor cat, with only access to his outside pen via a cat flap from the house.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased Marlow got through his op OK. Hope they find out what is wrong and it's treatable.

Sending positive and healing vibes to Marlow and (((hugs))) to you all xx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much! xx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

The vet has rung, and we can go and pick Marl's up at 11 this morning. He will need 2 types of antibiotic tablets twice a day, so he's gonna love me! :-/ The vet said he looks ok today, and his colour is good, and he's eaten overnight, but this morning he's eaten nothing, and is hiding at the back of his pen looking all worried again, bless him. He will need his stitches out in 10-14 days, and I was advised to keep him in a crate to prevent him from jumping.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

That is good news.I'm sure once he is home he will soon recover.He must be so stressed,not to mention how you are feeling.Hope everything is good from now on


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much. Soon off to pick him up, as it takes us about half an hour to get to my vets. I hope he will be ok, I have been so worried! I didn't sleep at all well last night. The vet said we should have the results from the histology lab by Friday.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good news he is coming home!!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Now rushing him back to vets! He's just suddenly reached down and pulled about an inch loop out of his stitches! Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Now rushing him back to vets! He's just suddenly reached down and pulled about an inch loop out of his stitches! Grrrrrrrrr!


Oh sh*t, as if you both havnt been through enough.Hope the vet can sort it out easily


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just catching up with this thread and I'm so happy that Marlow came through the op well. Perhaps it's a good sign he's picking his stitches? It means he's feeling feisty, if nothing else. Poor little man will probably have to sport the Cone of Shame now


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh no, how did you get on.......


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you. The vet took him out the back and managed to loosen the line of stitches, as he'd pulled them so tight, and re tie them. I told them I was worried coz when he had his retained testicle op, he would not keep his Elizabethan collar on, he got it off everytime, so the vets gave me a soft collar that you can fold back like a skirt, and I don't think he can reach his belly with it on. I have been watching him like a Hawk, I'm too scared to leave him! He's fast asleep at the moment, and every few breaths, it sounds like he does a little purr! Could this be from pain?!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I really do sympathise,you are having a hellish time .I know Meeko would never keep a "buster collar" on he can get his bottom jaw stuck in an ordinary collar .Sorry cant help re the purring sound,hope it is nothing other than just a purr.Paws crossed for no more problems.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not sure I think they all show pain in different ways...riley self soothes with purring, normally when its frontline or wormer time, or has to be cleaned!!! Or at the vets he some times does it


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awwww, bless Riley, purring at nasty times!!! I wondered if it was due to pain, or it's some kind of weird snore! He's not doing it so much now he's been asleep for longer. He hasn't attempted to get this collar off while it's folded back, so hope it stays that way! Sorry if my typing is naff, I am having to do it all on my phone, that way I don't have to leave Marls. I am dying for a wee though, I must do that soon lol!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ha ha that's why my typing is always bad as from my phone and the spell check comes up with odd words, I try to check before submitting but some weird ones get through!!

you could try a bottle or his tray...or just be really quick


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

possibly his snore is abit odd due to his throat being irritated by the intubation tube.

my girl made weird noises for about 2 weeks after she had an anaesthetic


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha! I was just brought dinner and a cuppa upstairs! Lucky me! So glad Martin's here to look after the girls. Marls is still asleep bless him. Think he's knackered from his stay at the vets. I know he's a stressy cat, and even the vet said he looked worried there! Not looking forward to giving him 2 lots of tablets later!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reply NEW2CATS, and yes, that could very well be the reason for his odd little noises.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so knackered! Had the naffest nights sleep! Marlow was waking me up from 1am scratching about in his litter tray, but not actually doing anything! He got his collar off at 5am, but luckily all is well! He seems absolutely fine, and I cannot believe how much he is eating! He wouldn't eat before, but now after surgery, he's eating fine! I just don't get him! He ate 65g yesterday, and has just now eaten about 20g!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's a good sign he is eating


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

All sounding so much better  Hope he continues to improve


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, I am really pleased with how he's been going!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I cannot believe that he reached down and pulled his stitches again WITH his collar on!!! He hasn't bothered with them really, but just as he did it, my vet rung! Handy timing! So I explained what he'd done, but that he'd only pulled a tiny loop this time, and I thought it looked ok.He said Marls results are all in already! Poo test is negative for everything! Pancreas biopsy- normal, kidney biopsy- normal, gut biopsies- showed some inflammatory cells, but not many and they would tie in with what he's just been through, liver biopsy- showed mild changes, but that would tie in with him not eating recently, so nothing that he'd be worried about! So, what is wrong with him then???!!! The vet made me an appointment for Sat morning to have a look at him. I told him that he's been eating well, and that I couldn't believe it! The vet is going to have a think about what to do next, he said we could get a urine sample, and maybe look onto his chest area more closely, as he still does this weird crunching chewy thing with his tongue, but he said for the time being, he's very pleased he's eating, as am I!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Just catching up here! Sorry to hear about the stitches but very glad to hear he's made such a good recovery from the surgery.

Hmm.....Do you think his low weight gain is just simply a product of his poor appetite since nothing more sinister appears to be responsible? I suspect his current good one is just a matter of making up for not eating much at the vets! Long may it continue though!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Just catching up here! Sorry to hear about the stitches but very glad to hear he's made such a good recovery from the surgery.
> 
> Hmm.....Do you think his low weight gain is just simply a product of his poor appetite since nothing more sinister appears to be responsible? I suspect his current good one is just a matter of making up for not eating much at the vets! Long may it continue though!


Thank you, and yes, you are right, it certainly seems that way, which got me thinking about causes, and thought as he seems to be eating fine upstairs in my room, I was wondering if he is more stressed out by my Persian boy than I first thought! I can't think of anything else! If he's stressed around Tootsie, that might affect his appetite, right?!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad to hear that Marlows tests seem ok and that he is eating better long it may continue:thumbsup:


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Really hope Marlow continues to do well and gets better and better...


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you Nicola. It's frustrating not knowing what is wrong. I just have to give him all the care I can, and hope he eats well.


----------



## Bluevixen (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been keeping an eye on this thread

I had a cat with similar symptoms two years ago - there was no blood on its own as such but his poos were very black which suggest there was blood present here. He had lost weight despite eating OKish

His blood tests came back OKish like yours nothing of any concern but they did find a lump which the vet said felt like nothing he had encountered before which he underwent a biopsy for. When the results for this came back -(I think they sent it to Bristol) they said he had a fairly new/unknown condition called schlerosing eoisiophilic gatritis (spelling is wrong) basically his intestines were reacting to protein it sounded like a severe form of IBS. He was put on a single food source diet while we tried to establish what it was he was reacting to plus steroids to reduce the inflamation in his intestines He did get better for a while but then deteriotated with a chest infection which to be honest despite the fact I had told them about the sneezing wasn't treated.

The outcome wasn't good the chest infection ran riot and he had to be PTS but then he was very immune compromised at the time towards the end he wasn't processing any food it was coming out his back end looking exactly the same as it went in.

They did say he was quite advanced when he went in I suppose in earlier stages there may not have been any sort of swelling or lump. Also he was a very muscular cat so actually the weight loss wasn't as obvious as with a squidgier animal for a while

The vet he saw had to research this condition as there was very little information about it two years ago they were just guessing on how to treat it.

I am not trying to frighten you but if it is something similar to this the earlier it is caught the better

Bloody hell two years ago and I can't write about it without getting upset.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply. I'm so sorry to hear about your cat and what you had to go through! It must have been incredibly hard for you. Thank you for your suggestion, I am open to any ideas. Marlow only recently had sickness and blood in the runs for a few days. His poos have now returned to normal again, and he hasn't been sick anymore. I will keep this in mind though! Thank you again! xx


----------



## Bluevixen (Feb 5, 2012)

Rascal was throwing up as well - almost every day but it stopped after the biopsy when the treatment started

That what was prompted me to switch the rest to a raw food diet. I know exactly what they are eating and where it comes from and it actually worked out cheaper for the number of animals I had - and still is

If we had figured out exactly what he was reacting too in time he could have been managed long term provided the chest infection had also been sorted - he had a collar which said DO NOT FEED

These things are frustrating as they often seem to be a bit of a roller coaster trip with a string of improvements and then set backs and then they get better again. But eventually he has had enough and the decision was the correct one, I watched his eyes as they gave the injection and nothing really changed Rascal's soul had already left the building


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

*Amber* said:


> Thank you, and yes, you are right, it certainly seems that way, which got me thinking about causes, and thought as he seems to be eating fine upstairs in my room, I was wondering if he is more stressed out by my Persian boy than I first thought! I can't think of anything else! If he's stressed around Tootsie, that might affect his appetite, right?!


Didn't his appetite improve while on the Bozita though? If he managed to put on some weight at this point then this would be proof enough for me. If I were you, for the moment I would forego any further testing and concentrate on this aspect. By all means feed him separately if it helps. In the absense of any vomiting or diarrhea, inconclusive test results etc, it's extremely unlikely to be anything serious, in my view. At a best guess, I'm wondering about residual intestinal damage owing to the earlier resistant case of Giardia which appears to have cleared up owing to the biopsy results.

What medication is he on currently? Assume no further blood in stools.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

That is so sad. I tried Marlow on raw food, but he seems to go off things after a while, then just won't eat them! I hope he continues to eat, I really do, I have been so stressed worrying about my boy. This is the 3rd day that I haven't left his side.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Bluevixen-Sorry to hear about Rascal. How is your other little cat doing, though? Don't forget to update your other post.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Didn't his appetite improve while on the Bozita though? If he managed to put on some weight at this point then this would be proof enough for me. If I were you, for the moment I would forego any further testing and concentrate on this aspect. By all means feed him separately if it helps. In the absense of any vomiting or diarrhea, inconclusive test results etc, it's extremely unlikely to be anything serious, in my view. At a best guess, I'm wondering about residual intestinal damage owing to the earlier resistant case of Giardia which appears to have cleared up owing to the biopsy results.
> 
> What medication is he on currently? Assume no further blood in stools.


Hi, I'm sorry, I missed this post before. I'm upstairs with Marlow so using my phone, and it's a bit awkward. Even though his appetite improved for a while on the Bozita, he continued to lose weight. At the moment he is still on the flagyl (quarter of a tablet twice a day), and he's also on Noraclav tablets (one a day), which he said is a more broad spectrum antibiotic. No, there has been no further blood.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so proud of my brave boy! He's done sooooo well! Off to the vets shortly so they can have a look at him.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

The vets went very well this morning, he is pleased with Marlow's wound, and we were both very pleased that he's been eating, and has put on 250g since his surgery on Monday!!! His poos have been normal. The vet said he's allowed to jump now, so can come out of his cage, but he wants to eliminate one thing at a time, and as he seems happy in my bedroom, he advised to keep him in my room, and finish his tablets, and see if he still eats, and if he does, then put hhim back downstairs. I thought everything was going wonderfully, but a while after the vet vist, he had the runs in his litter box! I rang my vet, and he said it could have been the stress of going back to the vets, or him having a feel of him, but that hasn't happened before! I am praying this is a one off, as I am feeling so disappointed about this, and he needed cleaning up in the bathroom, and I really don't a cat with runs in my bedroom, my partner has already complained. I may have to put him back in his cage so he doesn't get poo on my bed etc, but I really don't want to have to do that! :-(


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

It may have been the stress, seems a shame after doing so well and putting on weight, see how it goes and hopefully a one off and he continues to keep getting better


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you Nicola, he's been asleep all day since, no more runs since this morning, so I really hope it's a one off bless him!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I am so proud of my lil man, he's doing great!  This is his wound 3 days ago, and it looks even better now!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow that is some scar!!!! Hope he is still doing well


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

just read this thread.
big hugs to you both, i hope he continues to improve. x


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

